# got the new piece today



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I got my stainless PT 92 today, its already cleaned and waiting for the range tomorrow. I'm use to black or blued firearms but this one is something else should of got the beretta 92 in stainless. Ill keep yins posted on how she does tomorrow. :smt023


----------

